# Good Book for Arts/Crafts/Mission Details and Joinery



## Sal Bass (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm wanting to find a good book that shows what details go into your average A/C/Mission style furniture and details for the joinery used.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This one is about as good as any.


http://store.taunton.com/onlinestore/item/in-the-craftsman-style-070529.html


----------



## Sal Bass (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'll check it out.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I liked this one*

Amazon.com: Art Of Japanese Joinery (9780834815162): Kiyosi Seike: Books :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Taunton Press has several good books on Mission, and Craftsman style furniture.

Gerry


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Link to Free Mission Plans and Techniques*

Here's a link with some interesting free stuff. Not the easiest to follow, but not bad - especially for free.

http://www.amishdirectfurniture.com/page.html?chapter=4&id=51


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Geoguy said:


> Here's a link with some interesting free stuff. Not the easiest to follow, but not bad - especially for free.
> 
> http://www.amishdirectfurniture.com/page.html?chapter=4&id=51


What a great resource. Thanks for posting it.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Gerry


----------

